# Who on here lives in Abruzzo?



## janeturner65

Hello all
we are going to be purchasing a house in Abruzzo in the next few weeks. Would love to connect with others who live in the area.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Have you a house lined up, if so what area? I don't think there are many on here living in Abruzzo, but there are still many a Brit living there. A lovely place to live and a very exciting time for you about to buy there - enjoy!


----------



## NickZ

Abruzzo is a large area with four provinces. All relatively sparsely populated. IIRC the whole region is just over 1 million people. 

The first question is where? Then why -)


----------



## Lui123

Hi there i am also looking to move to abruzzo 
Going next week to look at land.

Are u there now ? 

Where in abruzzo are u ? 

I will br buying and moving in the next 3 months


----------



## MarinoC

Hello everyone,
I'm Abruzzese and live in Abruzzo, if you have any questions happy to help out. I know many people who have bought a house and currently live here. My best suggestion is to stay in the different areas you're looking to buy and check things out. Most people look for houses in the province of Chieti and Pescara, but have a look also in the province of Teramo, is very underrated and housing is very affordable. There are no many agencies in Teramo, but you can look on your own on popular listings such as idealista and subito.it - I strongly recommend to close the deal with an agency as they avoid many troubles.
Good luck everyone looking for a property here, hope to see the region revitalised and repopulated also thanks to your help.
Marino


----------



## Eliora

I used to live in Abruzzo. Suggest you avoid earthquake zones, the impact on your home and your life can be devestating and traumatic with none of the support structures we are familiar with in our home countries, not to mention the dificulty of getting your english speaking friends and family to help you from such a distance. Italian is reeally not learned in a few months to a level where you could negotiate buying a home much less repairing one. Best wishes, but I will be honest and warn you to be prepared and learn italian and keep your eyes wide open, there are many people who will deceive foreign immigrants just to get their money.


----------



## PamelaFL

MarinoC said:


> Hello everyone,
> I'm Abruzzese and live in Abruzzo, if you have any questions happy to help out. I know many people who have bought a house and currently live here. My best suggestion is to stay in the different areas you're looking to buy and check things out. Most people look for houses in the province of Chieti and Pescara, but have a look also in the province of Teramo, is very underrated and housing is very affordable. There are no many agencies in Teramo, but you can look on your own on popular listings such as idealista and subito.it - I strongly recommend to close the deal with an agency as they avoid many troubles.
> Good luck everyone looking for a property here, hope to see the region revitalised and repopulated also thanks to your help.
> Marino


Thank you! May take you up on the offer as I am buying a property in Chieti region sight unseen. I’ve been to the area and love it, but don’t want to get scammed. Im new to the forum, but Is there a way to contact you privately? Pamela


----------



## PamelaFL

Lui123 said:


> Hi there i am also looking to move to abruzzo
> Going next week to look at land.
> 
> Are u there now ?
> 
> Where in abruzzo are u ?
> 
> I will br buying and moving in the next 3 months


Will be in Chieti near villalfonsina/casalbordino area. My realtor wants me to close early, possibly before I can travel there. 
ive been to the area but have never seen the property im buying in person. 
where did you end up?
Pamela


----------



## NickZ

Honestly don't buy ANYTHING sight unseen. Honestly don't buy ANYTHING in an area you don't know. Rent for a winter if the hope is a year round home. If you can manage the winter than it'll be easy.

Don't expect Canadian style central heating unless it's a modern home.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Totally agree with NickZ....


----------



## PamelaFL

NickZ said:


> Honestly don't buy ANYTHING sight unseen. Honestly don't buy ANYTHING in an area you don't know. Rent for a winter if the hope is a year round home. If you can manage the winter than it'll be easy.
> 
> Don't expect Canadian style central heating unless it's a modern home.


Good advice and I knew it was a risk. I’ll book a quick flight over for mid September. I do want to lay eyes on it to make sure it is real and as depicted. The realtor sent a couple of Walk thru videos but I’d like a feel for the space. 
Heating - I should be fine ...And truthfully I hate central heat anyway. .Researched The area and im in low risk earthquake zone and usually not cold enough to snow. My nephew will be spending the first winter there helping to oversee some early works and getting things cleaned up. Im super excited!
I need to open a bank account. Is it easily done or will this be my first venture into bureaucracy...? I do have my codice fiscale. (But speak no Italian. Should be an adventure I guess). 
many thanks.


----------



## NickZ

I wouldn't be surprised if the realtor took you to the local bank. Being non resident you'll be hit hard by fees. You'll also need to sign a stack of forms that will remind you of an encyclopedia. I'd actually suggest surfing the local bank websites from home even if it means using Google translate. See if you can figure out who has the best offer for your needs. 

Don't take heating lightly. Depending on the age and condition it might/will be drafty . It might be hard to heat for other reasons. Does it have heating already?


----------



## PamelaFL

NickZ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the realtor took you to the local bank. Being non resident you'll be hit hard by fees. You'll also need to sign a stack of forms that will remind you of an encyclopedia. I'd actually suggest surfing the local bank websites from home even if it means using Google translate. See if you can figure out who has the best offer for your needs.
> 
> Don't take heating lightly. Depending on the age and condition it might/will be drafty . It might be hard to heat for other reasons. Does it have heating already?


The property is 3 homes in varying degrees of renovation requirements (2 are attached). the smallest and newest Is detached and has central heat. The oldest is missing a bunch of windows so drafty is an understatement. 

Do you know anything about the super eco bonus program? My realtor keeps pushing it. I didn’t know what it was and seems too good to be true. which makes me inherently a little concerned. 

Good tip on the banks!! I will do as suggested.


----------



## NickZ

The new bonus program that you can let the company keep the money is likely the best option but I don't know if there are limits to who can access it. This program the company lowers what you pay up front and they get the tax break.

The other possible issue is Italian incentives are often limited in total value. You need to hope when you're ready all the money hasn't already been claimed by other home owners.

This year with the car trade in offer every few months the government had to find new money to keep the program active. If they hadn't the program would have been closed.


----------



## PamelaFL

NickZ said:


> The new bonus program that you can let the company keep the money is likely the best option but I don't know if there are limits to who can access it. This program the company lowers what you pay up front and they get the tax break.
> 
> The other possible issue is Italian incentives are often limited in total value. You need to hope when you're ready all the money hasn't already been claimed by other home owners.
> 
> This year with the car trade in offer every few months the government had to find new money to keep the program active. If they hadn't the program would have been closed.


That makes sense. I figured the realtor has a connection to a small construction/renovation company. He really pushes this! Anyway I didn’t plan on it for my budgeting either way. 
Nick - really appreciate your insight and advice. Im researching the banks now.


----------

